# IBO Hunter Class Clarification



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

Just getting back in to shooting after a 10 year break. One of the first things I noticed was the NFAA Bowhunter class allows a 12" stabilizer, and unlimited on a back bar. I was surprised to see they allowed a back bar. 

What is the rule for IBO hunter class? I have had many people tell me we can run back bars, but upon reading the rule: 



> Only one stabilizer or stabilizer system having a single point of attachment may be used.


Does "stabilizer system" mean a front bar, and a back bar as long as they are part of the same system, or use the same mount? Such as the Bee Stinger Hunter Xtreme type set-up? 

Sights: What about the single pin style sights that you adjust yardage on. I always assumed "fixed pins" meant that you could not move the pins once you enter the course. Again, I have gotten both answers when asking around. 

Most of what I will shoot will be local clubs just for fun. But, I just don't want anyone freaking out if I show up with a back-bar, and sign up for the hunter class. Most people I see on a regular bases are folks that shoot non-competitive "fun" leagues, and they do not travel around and shoot 3d courses. So it does not surprise me to get different answers. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The rule is on page 12: http://www.ibo.net/2017 Rules/2017 IBO RULES.pdf


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Read all the rules at the link Kstigall posted, don't rely on what this guy said or that guy. You'd be surprised at what some people think are the rules.


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

don't shoot IBO hunter class, but people who do use back bars


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

for IBO if you have the adjustable single pin it can not be moved after shooting starts.

the stabilizers, if you use a back bar it must attach at the same spot as the front stabilizer and they must stay within a 12 inch circle from the point of attachment. which really a back bar can be longer than 12 inches if it points down and don't extend past the circle. there is a diagram in the IBO rules at IBO.net


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for, a clarification. 



jimb2 said:


> for IBO if you have the adjustable single pin it can not be moved after shooting starts.
> 
> the stabilizers, if you use a back bar it must attach at the same spot as the front stabilizer and they must stay within a 12 inch circle from the point of attachment. which really a back bar can be longer than 12 inches if it points down and don't extend past the circle. there is a diagram in the IBO rules at IBO.net


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

A back bar can't be longer than 12' even if it points down. Take a 12' piece of string and hold it where your bow attaches to the stabilizer if the stabilizer extends past the string its not legal. With a B-Stinger system you can't use more than a 10' stabilizer to be legal. with a 12' stabilizer there is not room to add weights.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

This is my Doinker Unity Hunter set up. http://www.eaglearchery.com/item-group.asp?cID=74&pgpID=2585
I shoot IBO Senior Hunter class, all the rules are the same as Hunter Class


----------

